# Google Chrome to support add-ons



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

Google's new open source web browser Chrome is set to support add-ons. The browser, which is currently in beta, received a fanfare from online communities, as many were impressed with its speed and lightweight user interface.

Many, however, soon returned to their old browsers, claiming Google Chrome lacked features and add-ons. According to InformationWeek, Google has just confirmed the browser will eventually support add-ons and user scripts à la Greasemonkey -- a positive move which could definitely make a lot of users' make the switch permanently, including the Firefox faithful.

There is no ETA from google as of yet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

"Eventually" is the key word here.


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

Of course...


----------



## Avtar (Sep 21, 2008)

The main reason why people went back to their browsers was because of no add-on support, GreaseMonkey script junkies missed it a lot. Everyone was impressed with Chrome being lightweight as mentioned. Introduce add-on to Chrome, and Firefox will have serious problems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll believe that Chrome will seriously affect Firefox when it's sporting similar capabilities and support. That day is quite a ways off the way I see it now.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

As I recall, you said flash hard drives were quite a ways off, too, about a year ago or two.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you see them in general use yet? They're still multiples in price for the same storage capacity of magnetic disks. I sure don't see any 750gig flash drives available yet, do you? Care to venture a guess as to the percentage of shipping drives that are SSD vs. magnetic?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nope, but 'eventually'...


----------

